
Show HN: I'm a Robot Tech Enthusiast and This Is My Robot Website - zerzeru
https://www.personalrobots.biz/
======
ocdtrekkie
Between Firefox's Tracking Protection, and the EFF's Privacy Badger, almost
nothing of your site actually loaded. Looks like it's got a _lot_ of embedded
Google code from the looks of it. Wherever the style comes from on the index
page is clearly getting blocked somehow.

~~~
zerzeru
thanks for reporting it, I'll check right now

~~~
zerzeru
fixed.. it was the robot.txt file :)

